# Used Trek carbon 2300 vs. something new?



## DesertDan (May 7, 2009)

Hello,

I'm fairly new to biking, especially road bikes, and am in the middle of deciding what to buy. I've ridding in the Cannondale CAAD9 6, which I liked, and the Trek 1.2, which I liked a little less. In our area there's an 1999 Trek 2300 with all new components installed (see below) for $900 that seems like a good deal. Can anyone comment on the comparison between this bike and something new? I know it's carbon vs. aluminum, but I'm not sure how much the age should be a factor.

Here's the specs of the used bike:
Trek 2300 Carbon fiber bicycle. 52" frame.
New Shimano Ultegra 10 speed shifter and brakes.
New Shimano Ultegra 10 speed rear derailuer.
New SRAM chain.
New Apollo wheels, new Bontrager tires, new tubes.
New Pave Saddle.
New cables and housing.
New Bontrager gel handlebar tape.
Shimano Dura-Ace 170mm crank.
Shimano Dura-Ace 11x23 cassette. 

Any comments are appreciated!

Dan


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

DesertDan said:


> Hello,
> Trek 2300 Carbon fiber bicycle. 52" frame.
> New Shimano Ultegra 10 speed shifter and brakes.
> New Shimano Ultegra 10 speed rear derailuer.
> ...


Full disclosure: On the basis of almost no evidence at all, I'm biased against carbon. I've seen a couple of broken forks, and that's too scary for me.
My concerns may not be justified, but from what I've read, 10 years may be getting toward the end of a carbon frame's life. I'm also suspicious of a used bike that for some reason needs all new everything. If I were going to sell a bike, I wouldn't put hundreds of dollars worth of new components on it first. That makes me question, first, what kind of use it's had (possibly important with carbon, which has a finite life), and second, whether it really has as much new stuff as the seller says.
But I don't do carbon, so if somebody who does says it's a good deal, you probably should listen.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cory said:


> Full disclosure: On the basis of almost no evidence at all, I'm biased against carbon. I've seen a couple of broken forks, and that's too scary for me.
> My concerns may not be justified, but from what I've read, 10 years may be getting toward the end of a carbon frame's life. I'm also suspicious of a used bike that for some reason needs all new everything. If I were going to sell a bike, I wouldn't put hundreds of dollars worth of new components on it first. That makes me question, first, what kind of use it's had (possibly important with carbon, which has a finite life), and second, whether it really has as much new stuff as the seller says.
> But I don't do carbon, so if somebody who does says it's a good deal, you probably should listen.


I'm not averse to CF bikes and would argue that all frame materials have a finite life (I had two steel bikes that rusted, but that's for another time). But I agree with Cory on this. The higher end components bolted onto a 10 year old frame is a little suspect, and it actually reminds me of a Bikes Direct kind of deal where there's some seemingly good stuff offered along with a throw away frame. And although I like CF as a frame material, I don't like material mix bikes like the 2300 because of potential bonding problems. I'd pass.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Cory and PJ, I would be suspect of something that old. You could get something new that would perform just as well. My current road bike is full carbon, so I have no prob with CF. But... today's 105 is yesterdays DA and at 10 years old maybe even Sora.,.. Get something new and it will perform just as well, plus you'll have the frane warranty, which you'll lose as the second owner.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a 1999 Trek 5200 in very nice shape that I bought and sold a couple years ago. Full Ultegra and it was a great bike. I bought and sold it in the $600 range. Bottom line is that $900 is too much money for that bike. You can do better.

BTW, I am a fan of buying used. Often you can get a 3-4 year old bike for 1/3 the retail price.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

felix5150 said:


> I'd have to agree with Cory and PJ, I would be suspect of something that old. You could get something new that would perform just as well. My current road bike is full carbon, so I have no prob with CF. But... today's 105 is yesterdays DA and at 10 years old maybe even Sora.,.. Get something new and it will perform just as well, plus you'll have the frane warranty, which you'll lose as the second owner.


Sorry, I gotta disagree with the component age comparison. If a bike is maintained properly the performance does not degrade that much. Many will say that the main difference between 105 and DuraAce is the weight. My 2004 DuraAce is still lighter than a 2009 105 gruppo and works flawlessly.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

something doesn't seem right to me. nobody is putting those new components on such an old bike and then sells it. is it on craigslist or have you seen the bike? if craigslist, i'd think scam.


fyi, road bike frame sizes are in cm and not inches.


----------



## DesertDan (May 7, 2009)

Thanks the helpful comments everyone.

It's on Craigslist, although I've spoken with the seller and don't suspect anything strange is going on. I will be checking it out today or tomorrow but I hadn't really though about frame life before, so I will definitely take that into consideration.

In looking at the Trek and Cannondale, am I overlooking some less expensive brands that would be just as good for someone like me?

I don't mind paying a little more upfront for a bike that's high quality and that I'll grow into, but I hate to just spend the money on a brand name.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you don't care about brand names but want decent components, bikes direct has a wealth of choices around your price range. Here's just one example:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/falkirkIX.htm

Just remember, no one helps you with fit when you buy online, so you've got to do some homework on your own (or with the help of some knowledgeable friends).

Another option is to buy the frame/ fork/ components separately and build a bike to your specs. Same deal with bike fit, though. Here's one example:
http://treefortbikes.com/#product.asp?pid=333222338355&parent=a339

But if you don't mind spending a little more, try out the Specialized Allez Sport and you get a new bike w/ warranty. Most bike shops include a fitting and some sort of service agreement (adjustments/ lubes/ truing) for the first year.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39253&eid=115


----------



## DesertDan (May 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the all input everyone.

I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts on the Novara brand (REI's line)? The Strada model looks decent and would be several hundred cheaper than the CAAD9 with member discount and sale pricing. I plan on riding one today but I would love any feedback on the Novara bikes as I just don't have enough knowledge about them.

Thanks

Dan


----------

